# Need new plastic edge for Fisher 6' 9"



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

I want to get a spare plastic edge for Fisher 6' 9" plow
on a Toyota '93 4x4 extra cab with Timbrens.

Should I just get it from Fisher ?

I'm wondering if someone makes something
more durable or not.

Larry


----------



## lawlopez (Jan 15, 2004)

Search for:

Fisher Plastic Edge
FIsher Poly Edge

for results.


----------

